# Brushes



## preditor (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been cleaning some old drink bottles but Im having a hard time finding a brush that will go in the bottle and still be fat enough to actually touch the sides of the bottle , I have baby bottle brushes and they work well but they wont reach the bottom of the bottles, any ideas? [8D] 

 After posting this I saw the post about brushes, I see some I like  but does anyone know where I can just run out and buy one rather than ordering it online.

 Thanks


----------



## anthracite312 (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought my set of bottle brushes at my local Harbor Freight store.  There was about a dozen different brushes.  Check their website and see if there are any by you.

 Chris


----------



## preditor (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks, I'll do that


----------

